# Baby rats male and female, Southampton



## ceretrea

Group 1

Name:Lily, Pickle, Strawberry, Amee, Floss and Ripley
Age:3 weeks (Not ready til at least 6 weeks)
Breed:Rats, dumbos
Sex:f
Colour/Pattern:Champagne hooded, Agouti bareback, Blue Roan,

Group 2

Name: Dylan, Hicks, Gideon, Rueben, Charlie, Cooper and Newt
Age:3 weeks (Not ready til at least 6 weeks)
Breed:Rats, dumbos
Sex:f
Colour/Pattern:Black barebacked, Agouti capped, Siamese, Black Roan, Black hooded, Blue Hooded

Do they have any behaviour problems:Friendly and adventurous
Do they have any medical problems:No
Reason for coming to Rescue: Mums were originally from a pet store, giving birth at just 8 weeks old. These are the resulting babies

Type of housing that would be required:- Suitable rat cage, 80 x 50 x 63 tall is the minimum size for a pair.

What type of home are you looking for?:- Would suit beginners
Donation required:Yes, no minimum specified
Web link: Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue

Other Information:- These babies are all still too young, but will be available to leave us at at least 6 weeks old. Groups will be split into at least pairs.

Pickle:-









Lily









Strawberry









Amee









Floss









Newt









Ripley









Dylan









Hicks









Gideon









Rueben









Charlie









Cooper


----------



## thedogsmother

Could you post Cooper to me please Ceretea because I think Im in love . Dont forget the airholes in the jiffy bag


----------



## ceretrea

thedogsmother said:


> Could you post Cooper to me please Ceretea because I think Im in love . Dont forget the airholes in the jiffy bag


Is this where I'm supposed to put a new 'no jiffy bags' policy in place? 

No stealing allowed neither!


----------



## Blue Moon

I have 5 male rats and 6 girls.
The last 2 girls are 8 weeks. I would like to adopt 2 more girls but i don't drive
I am sure they will be re-homed quickly

Universal Blessings 
Blue Moon


----------



## LostGirl

These ads really should be banned  I havnt had a new baby since October  

They are all gorgeous


----------



## vet-2-b

awww there stunning i love ripley,dylan and hicks, i think i need some rats lol


----------



## ceretrea

New updated pics 

Dylan - Reserved









Rueben - Reserved









Cooper - Reserved









Charlie - Buck - Available to go with Hicks









Hicks - Buck - Available to go with Charlie









Gideon - Buck - Available to go with Newt









Newt - Buck - Available to go with Gideon to experienced and knowledgeable home only due to very small size. Release date dependent on weight.









Strawberry - reserved









Ripley - Reserved









Pickle - Doe - Available









Lily - Doe - Available









Amee - Doe - Available









Floss - Doe - Available









For clarity:-

We have four boys looking for homes who must go as two pairs only. Newt and Gideon will be kept back until Newt has caught up in size. Its possible that newt may have some congenital issue causing his small size so we are looking for knowledgeable homes only for him. Newt's health will be monitored here for now, but we are still able to take a reservation.

We have four girls still looking who can go as a group of four or as two pairs of any girls.

All other babies available to leave on or after the 25th February.


----------



## ceretrea

Erm, have edited the obvious mistake in the first post, Newt is in fact a boy. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## ceretrea

Newt and Gideon are not able to leave us yet, all other babies ready to go in just 2 more weeks 

We still have Charlie and Hicks available. And Amie, Lily, Floss and Pickle all still looking.


----------



## ceretrea

We still have baby's without homes!!!

Waiting for a loving home still are

Charlie - A real mover, he's a toughie to get a good pic of!









And Hicks - Quite laid back and licky









We also have Pickle who is a really keen licker!









Her sister Lily - a quiet little girl









Big Amee - the boss of the girlies









And little Floss - little cutie who loves her play









These guys are all extremely hand tame and loving. Surely someone must want them??


----------



## Petitepuppet

Aww I love licky rats. Would love another boy who is as licky as my Boe was. Bit for for me though. Will keep an eye on this thread and hopefully they will be off to new homes soon x


----------



## deb53

Aw Have cage all set up for some newbies but Southampton is too far

Been phoning local RSPCA and rescue and no ratties available


----------



## ceretrea

Charlie and Hicks will be going to live with their brothers 

How far are you Debs53?


----------



## deb53

ceretrea said:


> Charlie and Hicks will be going to live with their brothers
> 
> How far are you Debs53?


Google earth says 109 miles


----------



## ceretrea

We now only have Strawberry and Ripley available, they were originally reserved but the potential home has withdrawn due to issues with their own rats.

All the boys that were available will now all be living together 

Ripley









Strawberry


----------



## thedogsmother

Eeek Ceretrea dont look now but three ratties are escaping from that cage behind you , they are absolutely gorgeous though, Im sure you will have no problem finding them a fantastic home.


----------



## ceretrea

They didn't go far  Pickle just wanted someone to give lickies to.

I'm going to miss these guys...alot when they go.

We've just had a last minute reserved place on the two remaining girls to go with their sisters  Pending homecheck of course.


----------



## stitch230204

heya just wondering if you still have any of these gorgous rats for sale? Im in Eastleigh near Southampton ) xx


----------



## ceretrea

Hi there,

I don't sell rats.

I do have three girls and two boys going up for adoption shortly around the ages of 6 and 9 months if thats of interest,

Please email [email protected] for an application form and homecheck.

If it is kittens you are looking to buy then try Zappa rattery in Eastleigh, I only have rescue here


----------



## ceretrea

All girls have been homed

All boys are awaiting collection

Newt, Gideon and Lily are staying with us.


----------



## ceretrea

Pickle, Strawberry, Amee, Floss and Ripley have been homed as a group.

Rueben, Sylan, Charlie and Hicks have been rehomed as a group.

Newt has been adopted by us 

Sadly, Gideon and Lily were pts after substantial hair loss and marked loss of condition pointed to some sort of congenital issues surrounding heart and either pituitary gland or thyroid. They both made it to 14 weeks and had been taken off adoption. We were very sad to see them go.
Cooper died in his sleep from suspected heart failure, 2 weeks before he was due to go with his brothers.

Still, there are 10 rats living the spoiled life. Run free little ones who didn't start with the best hand in life but made the best of it.


----------

